# Ant don't go away



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeh reconsider, I'll miss ya








​


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Any hasn't logged in since his last post saying he was leaving...

I am kinda lost about the "click" talk. For the most part, it's all about posting. Anyone who takes the time to post and get to know people, are in the "click," I guess. I can see why someone with 55 posts might not feel a part of it....but if you took the time to participate....you'd be a part too. I just don't agree with the talk of cliques. The people who take the time to be personal with others....talking about life, not JUST the dogs....it's not a clique. It's a group of friends.

I think Ant is hillarious......but when talking about "inappropriate" stuff, I've received more complaints about his stuff being inappropriate than anyone else....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Ant,please come back!.We miss yr sense of humor and the general!.Laurie


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rick, this is one time I completely agree with you....


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I am kinda lost about the "click" talk. For the most part, it's all about posting. Anyone who takes the time to post and get to know people, are in the "click," I guess. I can see why someone with 55 posts might not feel a part of it....but if you took the time to participate....you'd be a part too. I just don't agree with the talk of cliques. The people who take the time to be personal with others....talking about life, not JUST the dogs....it's not a clique. It's a group of friends.


I totally agree Rick!  Today I was thinking about how much I really enjoy all of you guys! I have lots of friends 'on the outside' but few of them understand my passion and love of dogs. I got the warm fuzzies today thinking of all of you guys as friends. I NEVER thought I'd be someone to get this into an internet forum, and I agree - it you don't "click" you won't "clique"!


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

Mr. Ricky,
Please give me a break. You and I know that this forum is all about the "group" look at what the posters did to that poor breeder. The fact that I have limited posts doesn't mean I don't read and see what's going on. I have nothing against anyone here and pick and choice where I might "chime" in, but that does not mean that you cannot ascertain the general theme and agendas of a group. The fact that you are responding to my post indicates that you will humor Ant and others, but don't like it when someone may make a statement of her personal observations and opinions. Each to their own I say


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope I'm not too clicky. I know it happens, but I do my best to be as friendly as possible. Some may feel I'm too friendly.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's not a clique, that's a group of Golden Retriever fanciers who care about our breed. Many of the people involved in the GRM threads I never speak to routinely and barely know.

I often feel 'out of the loop' but I don't think it's a case of cliques. Naturally after eight thousands posts and two years I have made some friends, though! I would hope so!

Ant's jokes, language, and photos never bothered me, for one, I'm hard to offend in that regard. I didn't understand his last post on the board before he left, and to me THAT seemed to me like a personal agenda (ie he doesn't like Monomer) more than anything else.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I hope I'm not too clicky. I know it happens, but I do my best to be as friendly as possible. Some may feel I'm too friendly.


You are great Kimm. You advice and posts are always appreciated!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I hope I'm not too clicky. I know it happens, but I do my best to be as friendly as possible. Some may feel I'm too friendly.


On a forum about GOLDENS?  not possible


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Rose Clager said:


> Mr. Ricky,
> Please give me a break. You and I know that this forum is all about the "group" look at what the posters did to that poor breeder. The fact that I have limited posts doesn't mean I don't read and see what's going on. I have nothing against anyone here and pick and choice where I might "chime" in, but that does not mean that you cannot ascertain the general theme and agendas of a group. The fact that you are responding to my post indicates that you will humor Ant and others, but don't like it when someone may make a statement of her personal observations and opinions. Each to their own I say


????????????????????????


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Rose Clager said:


> Mr. Ricky,
> Please give me a break. You and I know that this forum is all about the "group" look at what the posters did to that poor breeder. The fact that I have limited posts doesn't mean I don't read and see what's going on. I have nothing against anyone here and pick and choice where I might "chime" in, but that does not mean that you cannot ascertain the general theme and agendas of a group. The fact that you are responding to my post indicates that you will humor Ant and others, but don't like it when someone may make a statement of her personal observations and opinions. Each to their own I say


Chime in more often and see how it goes. Honestly. Your input will add to the theme and agendas of this board as it's a reflection of all of those who post. It is what you make of it.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I have been much more active on this forum over the past couple months even though I joined at the beginning of the year. Now that I post more, I think I have made more friends for sure, and definatley feel more welcome here. So it is true.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> You are great Kimm. You advice and posts are always appreciated!


I've gotten in trouble before...:doh:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I've gotten in trouble before...:doh:


I think most of us have at one time or another.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I've gotten in trouble before...:doh:


Kim I think you are very sweet. You're a very honest person and you are very secure in your convictions. If that gets you into trouble, I guess there are worse reasons!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I have stayed out out of most of the bashing threads because I don't have an "interest" in agendas. The one time I stood up for someone, Ant bashed me...he doesn't even know me.??? I read/see his colors...sometimes they are funny, sometimes they are not. Will I miss him, no. His crass remarks will not be missed by me.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Chime in more often and see how it goes. Honestly. Your input will add to the theme and agendas of this board as it's a reflection of all of those who post. It is what you make of it.


That's all I'm saying.....with few posts, we just don't know Rose much... Most of the top posters fit in well, because we know them.

And my statement was nothing against Ant...because I like Ant... 

And look what the forum did to the breeder? Is it any worse than the attacks Ant lead against Bucksmom?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> And look what the forum did to the breeder? Is it any worse than the attacks Ant lead against Bucksmom?


Ant leaving had nothing to do with the forum being too hard on GRM. It was because we didn't support him in his hate for Monomer.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Rick, this is one time I completely agree with you....


lol....first time for everything...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't hate someone I don't know. I don't really hate anyone. I can disagree with a person's views, but I can't hate them for it. Gosh, I disagree so often with my own kids, could you imagine if I hated or disowned them. I butt heads with my youngest all the time.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> That's all I'm saying.....with few posts, we just don't know Rose much...


Rose has Gwen.......Rosie's sister! She's nice and a great golden owner/rescuer. A heart of gold


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

Does anyone like the "Moron" or whatever his name is. He was just an evil person with a personal agenda that lots of people here joined to add fodder to his tortured quest. I come here to glean the experience and knowledge of those of you who have Goldens in their hearts and homes. If I want gossip or dirt I go elsewhere. Ant, as abrasive and sarcastic as they come, also shows a gentle, loving golden side, that many cannot express. I love the General pics and quips. Adds some humor, although sick as it might be, to many issues and situations.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure she's wonderful and she's just started a thread that will help this forum get to 250 fast! Hi Rose!!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Personally I really enjoyed looking at the pics of Ant's general. What a striking dog. Very handsome. I think that is what I will miss most are the pictures of such a gorgeous golden, which is what this forum is about, our goldens.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I've gotten in trouble before...:doh:


I haven't...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I haven't...


I'm going to wet my pants! Yeah, right! LOL, LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rose Clager said:


> Does anyone like the "Moron" or whatever his name is. He was just an evil person with a personal agenda that lots of people here joined to add fodder to his tortured quest.


Monomer? I like Monomer. He's been here a long time....and adds a lot to this forum. He posted information that I believe, as someone who loves this breed, we ALL should be concerned about. And for the record, GRM joined this forum attacking another breeder in the same way.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> I haven't...


lol....and we all appreciate your saint-ness....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I haven't...


ROTFLMAO!

And yes, I have a lot of respect for Monomer. I have always found him to be caring and honest, and willing to stand up for what he believes in.

And I have always gotten a kick out of Ant's posts about the General.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

FranH said:


> Rose has Gwen.......Rosie's sister! She's nice and a great golden owner/rescuer. A heart of gold


And I'm sure I would like her as much as anyone if I knew her better.... I really don't know if there's anyone here I dislike.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I say if he wants to leave, let him leave. I believe he was one of the people who complained about people making threads that they were leaving, yet he did the exact thing.

There's no point in trying to make anyone stay.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> ROTFLMAO!
> 
> And yes, I have a lot of respect for Monomer. I have always found him to be caring and honest, and willing to stand up for what he believes in.
> 
> And I have always gotten a kick out of Ant's posts about the General.


Ditto what Linda said on ALL the above!


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

A thanks to Fran, I am a nice person, loving Golden Mom, and only wish to read and learn about my dogs. I post only when I feel that I may add something or give a suggestion that someone may benefit from. I am passionate about treating animals with love. Ant leaving this forum bothered me that I would not see his sicko jokes and the great pics of the "General".


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Tahnee GR said:


> And I have always gotten a kick out of Ant's posts about the General.


I took some heat for not "censoring" Ant more.....but I always thought he was a funny guy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

As for the clique, I disagree..... I dont think people realize there have been members on this forum and others for a long time and get to know each others...I pretty much stayed out of the GRM's thread because I didnt care to respond...... AS for Monomer, he has always posted for the love of the breed and to help others as we all try to do......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rose Clager said:


> A thanks to Fran, I am a nice person, loving Golden Mom, and only wish to read and learn about my dogs. I post only when I feel that I may add something or give a suggestion that someone may benefit from. I am passionate about treating animals with love. Ant leaving this forum bothered me that I would not see his sicko jokes and the great pics of the "General".


I agree!  And I know there are many members here only for golden discussions. But there's also those (me included) who spend a lot of time here, joking around and having fun and making friends...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I'm going to wet my pants! Yeah, right! LOL, LOL


Whut??????


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Ant leaving had nothing to do with the forum being too hard on GRM. It was because we didn't support him in his hate for Monomer.


:nopity:............. too bad


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I'm going to wet my pants! Yeah, right! LOL, LOL


Oh come on, GL84. Where's the Depends joke when Kimm says it?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Oh come on, GL84. Where's the Depends joke when Kimm says it?


I have no reason to pick on Kimm : But I suppose if she needs them you'll let her borrow yours, right?


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, if nothing else, I do hope this brought up the overall post count


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I have no reason to pick on Kimm : But I suppose if she needs them you'll let her borrow yours, right?


LOL...Do you know how many depends I've had to change in my lifetime? They were not my own. I don't need them, YET!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

No, it just brought up another debating thread.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rose Clager said:


> Well, if nothing else, I do hope this brought up the overall post count


A debate can be healthy...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Rose Clager said:


> Well, if nothing else, I do hope this brought up the overall post count


There ya go! Now THAT sounds like a GRF member!  Seriously Rose, it's fine that you read all you do, but without posts no one gets a chance to know you. I'd love to hear from you more often! I think it's great to add new perspectives to the discussions we have.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> A debate can be healthy...


Or stressful....lol


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

like road rage can be healthy....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> like road rage can be healthy....


 
My DH road rage led to a man getting out of his car with a baseball bat while we were stopped at a red light. That was fun....:doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey...my son drew this a long time ago. Well, he was about 15. I want to frame it. It's unfinished and he doesn't like it, but I thought maybe we could use a caped cruisader as a mascot from time to time. 

Please be gentle, he has dysgraphia.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I respect Monomer for having the strength of his convictions and the courage to put his neck on the chopping block. Agenda? Someone please tell me what on earth he could have possibly gained by sharing the information that he had? I have to believe that his love and concern for the breed, and wanting the members of this forum as well as anyone new who might visit, to be protected, or, at least, be alerted to what to look for if considering a new puppy or dog, was his "agenda". I know it was not easy, I've been there.
As for Ant, his dog is beautiful, he's made some funny posts, but his surprisingly angry and often foul outbursts, directed at individuals, was worse, IMO, than what others have been banned for.
If he stays, fine. If he in fact leaves, fine, too.

Rick - does this still constitute "saint-ness"? I'm trying really really hard...:bigangel:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh boy...I wonder if I need to have Christopher draw Robin, too! <big grin> 
Did everyone click today?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Hey...my son drew this a long time ago. Well, he was about 15. I want to frame it. It's unfinished and he doesn't like it, but I thought maybe we could use a caped cruisader as a mascot from time to time.
> 
> Please be gentle, he has dysgraphia.


WOW, Kimm. Not only is it really well done, but I find it absolutely fascinating that a person with dysgraphia did it! Does he paint and draw a lot? Isn't that unusual? I'm blown away...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Oh boy...I wonder if I need to have Christopher draw Robin, too! <big grin>
> Did everyone click today?


He is very talented. Go for Robin too!!


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

Not to hijack this thread, Oh boy, now I hoooching it, BUT, my rescue Big Bear is very OCD, so today I decided to give him a job. My hubby is coming home after being out of the country for 6 months. I went, oh ****, clean the house, and quick. Well, Bear got his job. I tied one of Bob's Tshirts on him and Bob is XL Large, Gwen, my fatty, dragged his butt up and down and all over the tile floor. I have pics but I don't know how to post them. I will when Bob gets in on Tuesday. I now have the cleanest floors in South Florida. Is that child/dog abuse? Forced/Floor Labor? I almost ruined the nice clean floorrs, laughing so hard, I am p----ed on them.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Rose Clager said:


> Not to hijack this thread, Oh boy, now I hoooching it, BUT, my rescue Big Bear is very OCD, so today I decided to give him a job. My hubby is coming home after being out of the country for 6 months. I went, oh ****, clean the house, and quick. Well, Bear got his job. I tied one of Bob's Tshirts on him and Bob is XL Large, Gwen, my fatty, dragged his butt up and down and all over the tile floor. I have pics but I don't know how to post them. I will when Bob gets in on Tuesday. I now have the cleanest floors in South Florida. Is that child/dog abuse? Forced/Floor Labor? I almost ruined the nice clean floorrs, laughing so hard, I am p----ed on them.


I hope you are at least paying her.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rose Clager said:


> Not to hijack this thread, Oh boy, now I hoooching it, BUT, my rescue Big Bear is very OCD, so today I decided to give him a job. My hubby is coming home after being out of the country for 6 months. I went, oh ****, clean the house, and quick. Well, Bear got his job. I tied one of Bob's Tshirts on him and Bob is XL Large, Gwen, my fatty, dragged his butt up and down and all over the tile floor. I have pics but I don't know how to post them. I will when Bob gets in on Tuesday. I now have the cleanest floors in South Florida. Is that child/dog abuse? Forced/Floor Labor? I almost ruined the nice clean floorrs, laughing so hard, I am p----ed on them.


HAHAHA! Nah, it's not dog abuse - they're just earning their keep! Whenver the Pomeranians are here, I try to figure out how to get them to run behind the refrigerator and the washer and dryer... THAT'D get the dust bunnies!!!!
Oh, Rose, I cannot wait to see those pics!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rose Clager said:


> Not to hijack this thread....


lol....I don't think it counts as hijacking if you're the one who started it...

But that's the first step to joining our "clique." Hijack away...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> My DH road rage led to a man getting out of his car with a baseball bat while we were stopped at a red light. That was fun....:doh:


Not good. I don't even look at idiots on the road because at any time they could pull out a gun and shoot....what is the world coming to?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Hey...my son drew this a long time ago. Well, he was about 15. I want to frame it. It's unfinished and he doesn't like it, but I thought maybe we could use a caped cruisader as a mascot from time to time.
> 
> Please be gentle, he has dysgraphia.


That's a wonderful picture, Kimm. Several years ago, when I was still in the classroom, I had a student with dysgraphia. He was such a challenge - frustrated and angry, with every right. I would have been the same way had I had to work so hard for such limited success. Together (with his wonderful mom) we worked out accomodations that allowed him to show just how much he knew. I'll never forget William and his struggles and successes. He passed all his state tests that year - and the state tests in Texas are formidable. His mother was such an advocate for him - much the way I imagine you are for your son.

Okay, enough rambling. Just wanted to say thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

Gwen did indeed earn a raw bone for her effort. Now all I have to do is figure out a way to hook up the hoover to them and I'll be set.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you hijack your own thread... . I think I may have. 

Christopher doesn't really draw much. This talent had to come from DH. I can't read his name when he writes it, but I can recognize his drawings...LOL It blows my mind that someone who has problems with handwriting can have such great motor skills to draw, play the piano, play the guitar, and build incredible things with legos. 

I guess our challenges and differences are what makes this wonderful and crazy world go around.

Will you send your great Golden to my house? I can use some help!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> Rick - does this still constitute "saint-ness"? I'm trying really really hard...:bigangel:


lol....Yep. Considering where Monomer's thread went, and you didn't, I can't complain anymore. And NO ONE else has either.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I have my own dishwasher. He works cheap so I keep him around.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Kimm, my mom has the exact same quilt/comfortor. It was on her bed for many years, then we put it on the couch and Tucker chewed it, so its his blanket now lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Kimm, my mom has the exact same quilt/comfortor. It was on her bed for many years, then we put it on the couch and Tucker chewed it, so its his blanket now lol


Um, Er, Bailey chewed a hole in that one. I have another at the end of the bed. You weren't supposed to see that! LOL I purchase all my quilts from Domestications. That includes the one I posted of Tucker sleeping on my bed. I love quilts!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> As for Ant, his dog is beautiful, he's made some funny posts, but his surprisingly angry and often foul outbursts, directed at individuals, was worse, IMO, than what others have been banned for.
> If he stays, fine. If he in fact leaves, fine, too.


I almost posted earlier that Ant typically doesn't have positive remarks to our dogs, our lives, our sick ones, but I do remember ONE comment he made about GRM's mother being sick...ok Ant, that's one. I haven't read all of his posts, but the ones I have read are not cordial or heartfelt or anything....they're ignorant. What is the point. Yes, his dog is beautiful but he is not.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> Does anyone like the "Moron" or whatever his name is. He was just an evil person with a personal agenda that lots of people here joined to add fodder to his tortured quest.


I like Monomer. In my eyes, he is 10 feet tall. He put himeself way out on the limb out of respect for the golden retriever breed. I was stupid and naive to think that all golden owners would share the same passion. I was/am sadly disappointed.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Um, Er, Bailey chewed a hole in that one. I have another at the end of the bed. You weren't supposed to see that! LOL I purchase all my quilts from Domestications. That includes the one I posted of Tucker sleeping on my bed. I love quilts!


I'm not sure where my mom got hers. She's had it for like 10 years. I bought her a new bed set from Sears hence why she put the quilt downstairs.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rose Clager said:


> Does anyone like the "Moron" or whatever his name is. He was just an evil person with a personal agenda that lots of people here joined to add fodder to his tortured quest.


Are you referring to Monomer with this rude comment? I consider him a personal friend, thankyou very much. You have no idea what kind of person he is. In fact he is a kind hearted, intelligent, loving person who adores this breed.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> I like Monomer. In my eyes, he is 10 feet tall. He put himeself way out on the limb out of respect for the golden retriever breed. I was stupid and naive to think that all golden owners would share the same passion. I was/am sadly disappointed.


 

I understand


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh, lets see I did insult you before, when you posted a craigs list about a dog. Remember, you called me "Dude" or something. And as I recall I publicly apologized.
I don't know any of these people, just reading the threads, and they were NOT nice.
Regardless of the particulars, I personally feel that all the gazillion posts were in general mean-spirited, not informative, bashing and some, down right vulgar, with F this and that. Sorry you don't like me or my opinions, but we all have the right to express our views.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang I just can't stay off the forum for 12 hours without something happening. Interesting....to say the least.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Rose Clager said:


> Oh, lets see I did insult you before, when you posted a craigs list about a dog. Remember, you called me "Dude" or something. And as I recall I publicly apologized.
> I don't know any of these people, just reading the threads, and they were NOT nice.
> Regardless of the particulars, I personally feel that all the gazillion posts were in general mean-spirited, not informative, bashing and some, down right vulgar, with F this and that. Sorry you don't like me or my opinions, but we all have the right to express our views.


Rose please do me one favor and read these two postings http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/267085-post216.html and http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/267086-post217.html (all the verbiage would not fit into one, I think the limit is 5000 characters... you'd think that would have been enough but I can get long winded sometimes). I think it would explain much you were probably were not aware of. If you still want to hate me after that then go ahead it is your choice but at least I will know that I was given a fair trial. 

There is another thread in which links were given (not by me) to show GRM was breeding dysplastic dogs for years and entering in falsified OFA data using the 'honor system' into the k9data.com database. She has since been banned by that organization. And remember many of those judgments ruled against GRM in a court of law was stemming from crippled puppies. It hurts me to even talk about this kind of stuff but I'm guessing you were not aware, because I'm sure you're not the kind of person who would approve of such breeding practices and breeches in ethics. Thank you for listening.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rose Clager said:


> Oh, lets see I did insult you before, when you posted a craigs list about a dog. Remember, you called me "Dude" or something. And as I recall I publicly apologized.
> I don't know any of these people, just reading the threads, and they were NOT nice.
> Regardless of the particulars, I personally feel that all the gazillion posts were in general mean-spirited, not informative, bashing and some, down right vulgar, with F this and that. Sorry you don't like me or my opinions, but we all have the right to express our views.



No, you didn't insult me. You misread my post and thought that when I was posting about a rescue dog in need that *I* was the one dumping the dog. As soon as you saw your mistake, you apologized, and I accepted! I don't dislike you at all!!!

But I do like Monomer, and he's not a moron


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Also the only person I saw using the F word was Ant...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> That's all I'm saying.....with few posts, we just don't know Rose much... Most of the top posters fit in well, because we know them.
> 
> And my statement was nothing against Ant...because I like Ant...
> 
> And look what the forum did to the breeder? Is it any worse than the attacks Ant lead against Bucksmom?


Or Oprah Winfrey? People on this forum come and go. If he does not want to play nice, then so be it. He is welcome back any time, if he decides he can get along well with others. 

We all have opinions here, and we are all free to express them.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh BTW. I'd love for my friend Brinkleys Mom to come back. I'm sure that is not going to happen.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Oh BTW. I'd love for my friend Brinkleys Mom to come back. I'm sure that is not going to happen.


Oh I think your right on this one Vern.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I'm going to help DH rip up some laminate flooring...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Oh BTW. I'd love for my friend Brinkleys Mom to come back. I'm sure that is not going to happen.



I'd love for GregBell and Lauraeyes to come back too but i guess that's not going to happen either.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

OK, hold up...I've been 'fence sitting' through most all of the heated threads but I do have to pipe up at this point.
I tremendously miss Ant's posts....off color they may be, and angry sometimes, but alot of forum members will remember and know that this guy is passionate about the breed and sentimental beyond belief about his Ben, and George. And I believe has focused the majority of his posts (though he doesn't do the 'dailies' and reply to all posts, few of us can keep up with that) in responses to those with sick dogs and family members. Now I'm sure someone will go back in and count 'em up for me to review. He is altruistic and opinionated, calls a spade a spade, and what you see is what you get. I personally would rather deal with a person like that and not have to fear a knife in the back later. He doesn't 'waffle'. And understandably, his humor doesn't appeal to all. I, for one, loved it. 
Didn't like it when he got that angry (I don't like conflict either) but most of the time could see what ticked him off and why.
I can't be the only one that has seen changes in the forum and a huge increase/focus in nastiness and fighting. Sure there's going to be disagreement....but, criminy....it's daily, anymore. 
There ARE cliques, and there ARE personal agendas....thats pretty normal human behavior....we are ALL looking for something to belong to/believe in/fight for. So please don't say there aren't. 
Whether it be said eloquently or tongue in cheek or with a pic of a little kid flipping someone off....our responses reflect personal opinion. Some you're gonna like, and some will piss you off. It seems, at this point, NOT to create a sense of community within the forum by having different opinions, but to create hateful 'sides'. Diversity is essential....'monocultures' can be wiped out in a second, but 'polycultures' can thrive (sorry, my inner biologist is showing) if they can exist together and not in a constant state of chaos and fights. Too much negative energy in the wrong direction.
Sooo, my 2 cents worth. Don't turn it into a fight, don't try to 'prove me wrong', it's my opinion.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Moverking...I sitting here thinking, I need to disect this, but I'm smiling...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Moverking...I sitting here thinking, I need to disect this, but I'm smiling...


No, no, Kim, don't dissect....unless it's that spider someone posted a pic of the other day....lol.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am still not sure why this thread has turned into such a debate. Not taking sides at all here, but Rose was just expressing that she didn't want Ant to leave and wanted him to come back. Which is her opinion. Why is everone getting so upset? I just hate seeing these threads get so long and people getting upset.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I only got upset that she called Monomer a moron. That, too, is an opinion, but I wanted to stand up for my friend *shrugs* that's all.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I think I'm going to help DH rip up some laminate flooring...


I'll send Rosco right over.....He's really good at ripping laminate up. :doh:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I only got upset that she called Monomer a moron. That, too, is an opinion, but I wanted to stand up for my friend *shrugs* that's all.


I completley understand.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> I'll send Rosco right over.....He's really good at ripping laminate up. :doh:


 
My husband is going to be ripping the laminate up in our basement in a couple weeks. Can I borrow him then?


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> My husband is going to be ripping the laminate up in our basement in a couple weeks. Can I borrow him then?


You sure can!! Just let me know when!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I am still not sure why this thread has turned into such a debate. Not taking sides at all here, but Rose was just expressing that she didn't want Ant to leave and wanted him to come back. Which is her opinion. Why is everone getting so upset? I just hate seeing these threads get so long and people getting upset.


Sorry...I've been storing up, had to get it out. And I too felt a need to stand up for a friend. Doesn't need to go on any further


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Sorry...I've been storing up, had to get it out. And I too felt a need to stand up for a friend. Doesn't need to go on any further


It is ok, believe me. I think everyone has the right to voice their opinions, I just hate when it drags on and on. You only posted once right, your good!!:wavey:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I'd love for GregBell and Lauraeyes to come back too but i guess that's not going to happen either.


I agree. But they left because they did not like us. They were not driven off like some of the others.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I agree. But they left because they did not like us. They were not driven off like some of the others.


 
That is unfortunate. I think there are a great group of people here.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> That is unfortunate. I think there are a great group of people here.


I agree! That is why I've hung around for two years.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> I agree. But they left because they did not like us. They were not driven off like some of the others.


At one time or another, many of us (including myself) have been attacked and tried to be driven off. Some just have thicker skins than most and stick around.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm still here after all the crap I went through with that "crew". The constant bashing wasn't enough to make me go away :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'll get rid of you eventually! 

Just kidding!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

hahahahahahaha ACC!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> At one time or another, many of us (including myself) have been attacked and tried to be driven off. Some just have thicker skins than most and stick around.


You can't run a drunk off you just kind of have to roll them out the door.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> You can't run a drunk off you just kind of have to roll them out the door.


That's what your wife says too!  :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She never knew that side of me but I am sure she would agree if she had ever seen it. LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am sure you have always been a perfect little angel!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> You can't run a drunk off you just kind of have to roll them out the door.


LOL funny Hooch, ha ha.....haven't i run your off already? lol


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Not sure where my other post went but I no I am have been no angel. I don;t even remember most of the 80s and from what I hear on XM radio I didn;t miss much cause the music of the 80s stinks.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> LOL funny Hooch, ha ha.....haven't i run your off already? lol


Once I get a little toe in the dor it is pretty hard too.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey, you don't like 80s music? Man I LOOOOVE it...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

i miss the 80's. i was young and skinny and i was voted best hair (BIG HAIR) in 1987 lol

good ole days :


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG...you wanna see a funny video? Watch "Separate Ways" from Journey. I can't believe their jeans could be pulled up that high....too funny


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL i remember that video.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Whats happened? As usual I have missed the ins and outs of belonging to a group. 

I had a rest for a few months as I was feeling a bit paranoid. it is very easy to make others feel that way. There is little expression with this media and often people take offence when something is said in jest.

I hope that Ant returns as we all want to know how the boy is doing.

ps Ant is thick skinned and little pisses him off. When something has upset him you usually know in one word.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Hey, you don't like 80s music? Man I LOOOOVE it...


Some how I knew that was part of your problem.


----------



## StarliteOfMine (Aug 11, 2007)

Gosh, I am so confused, I could get bashed here myself ---- but why are members of this forum allowed to bash other members? 

_I haven't read all of his posts, but the ones I have read are not cordial or heartfelt or anything....they're ignorant. What is the point. Yes, his dog is beautiful but he is not._

Regardless of whether Ant has left or not - I find this tastelessness and harsh. If you must say something about another member in public I feel that should be done in private or not at all. My mom always taught me that if you have nothing good to say then it shouldn't be said about someone else and if you wouldn't sign your name to it -- don't write it. I don't know Ant much, but I know everyone has their own opinions about him but why voice them when they are so negative and hurtful. 

Barb


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

StarliteOfMine said:


> Gosh, I am so confused, I could get bashed here myself ---- but why are members of this forum allowed to bash other members?
> 
> _I haven't read all of his posts, but the ones I have read are not cordial or heartfelt or anything....they're ignorant. What is the point. Yes, his dog is beautiful but he is not._
> 
> ...


 
My god who the heck said that? I have always laughed at the way Ant speaks. Ignorant he isnt, extremely intelligent he is.:wavey:


----------



## StarliteOfMine (Aug 11, 2007)

AndyFarmer








Love my doggies!! 

It's post number 68, I believe in this thread. 

Barb


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well if you spend enough time time on boards you will meet all types and you just learn very quickly whether or not to put someone on ignore or not. Ant is about shock value at best and as much as I don;t liek the way he comes across at times I find that I generally agree with what he said just not the presentation of it at times. That said he hasn't been back since he lsaid he was living so I would just let it die until he is here to read it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hooch, as long as YOU are here, all is well :dblthumb2


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

StarliteOfMine said:


> Gosh, I am so confused, I could get bashed here myself ---- but why are members of this forum allowed to bash other members?
> 
> _I haven't read all of his posts, but the ones I have read are not cordial or heartfelt or anything....they're ignorant. What is the point. Yes, his dog is beautiful but he is not._
> 
> ...


I did sign my name to it, and I'm not afraid to speak my opinion of him. He has bashed me in the past so I'm airing it here. So you're saying its OK for Ant to bash in public but I can't??? What is YOUR point?
And another thing, HE is negative and hurtful as well. Maybe you should go research his posts and make your own mind before bandwaggoning on this thread.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> My god who the heck said that? I have always laughed at the way Ant speaks. Ignorant he isnt, extremely intelligent he is.:wavey:


I'll agree he is an intelligent man. AND he lets everyone know that he is 'above them'....he is a master at belittling people for their opinions. Why don't you go read the response he's given to Monomer....then you can see how funny he is.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> I'll agree he is an intelligent man. AND he lets everyone know that he is 'above them'....he is a master at belittling people for their opinions. Why don't you go read the response he's given to Monomer....then you can see how funny he is.


 
I didnt mean to offend you. I just feel we all know how Ant ticks and he may come across as abrupt. He needs to learn tact, but Im afraid he may be too old for that now. if you tell him you are offended he would apologise from the bottom of his heart.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> if you tell him you are offended he would apologise from the bottom of his heart.


No he wouldn't. I have, and he didn't.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is funny, he is smart, he is witty... he has made me laugh my butt off a few times for sure!

However he can certainly show a hateful side that is shocking, along with a very loving side when speaking in particular of his beloved dog Ben.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> No he wouldn't. I have, and he didn't.


oops! i stand corrected.

Get your butt over here Ant and explain yourself. :no::no::no:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Member bashing should not be permitted. There is a difference between expressing an opinion (tactfully and with consideration) and belittling or shaming another member. 

I know sometimes there is a very thin line between the two, but sometimes the difference is blatant. 

I don't care how "intelligent" any one of us may be. If we are not able to couple that with human decency, of what value is it, really?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it was Sharlin who said that you should really think about what you wrote when you hit that submit button. Unfortunatley, I think many people have regretted things that they have said in the spure of the moment, and once it is here for all to see it is too late to take it back. I agree. I truly think people need to think about what they are posting before they post it.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I think it was Sharlin who said that you should really think about what you wrote when you hit that submit button. Unfortunatley, I think many people have regretted things that they have said in the spure of the moment, and once it is here for all to see it is too late to take it back. I agree. I truly think people need to think about what they are posting before they post it.


The impressions we make are based on what we write seeing how we don't know each other personally.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Guess I need to use my signature from ChatEvil. It was something my grandmother wrote in my Bible a long time ago. "People don;t care how much you know until they know how much ou care."


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I like it hooch!


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> I have stayed out out of most of the bashing threads because I don't have an "interest" in agendas. The one time I stood up for someone, Ant bashed me...he doesn't even know me.??? I read/see his colors...sometimes they are funny, sometimes they are not. Will I miss him, no. His crass remarks will not be missed by me.


I couldn't agree more. I find Ant's anger and lack of tolerance towards others actually painful.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Painful. That's an interesting choice of words. I agree


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I'm going to check out a few other threads and then say "Good night." Always remember, these may be the last words someone ever reads.

Sleep tight and may we all rise and shine in the morning...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well for his fans they will get to see him showing someone's ass before they know it.


----------



## StarliteOfMine (Aug 11, 2007)

I just think that we all should think before we click the submit button. It's the same as thinking before we speak. Sometimes things are better left unsaid. I am sure most of you have heard that or even said that to your children. 

Barb


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe source of much of the latest issues with this forum began with its sudden rapid growth... yes, the CG merger thing was probably the defining moment between a small forum community atmosphere transitioning into large forum confusion. There's nothing wrong with a large forum per se, that's what I've always maintained but it does comes with a price, more CONFUSION... thus problems that are not very evident in a much smaller community. In a small forum everyone reads practically each and every posting, thus issues are discussed by merit and in specific details and not gross 'sound bites' and broad characterizations. In a large forum the majority of threads do not get read and even the 'hot' ones fill so fast to 20+ pages of posts that many do not read every post, yet so many (often newbies who want instant recognition) must have an opinion that they believe everyone should read... that's how so many idiotic statements get made and arguments are never really clear as people try to 'summarize' their feelings about subjects and threads they never actually bothered to finish reading. It drives me nutz as these people look like idiots to anyone who has actually read the pertinent threads and has first-hand knowledge and all the background. THAT was the reason I tried to sum up what the whole GRM issue was all about... because so many who just had to express their opinion had no clue nor inclination to try and find out what was going on. (To become a part of something you must actually put in some effort... taking short cuts only leads to confusion.) This kind of confusion is exactly what allows unsavory types to remain undetected and to even flourish on this forum. Rose did you spend any time reading those two links yet? I really wish you would and THEN tell us your opinion.

Well, this whole Ant tantrum display and his choosing to leave the forum so people can ask him to come back is just more of the same stupid nonsense of uninformed people wanting to post opinions without caring to research the whole story. Ant decided he hated me and dedicated himself to running me off the forum after this one thread where I bruised his ego... it was after this one thread when he began to pursue me at every opportunity. Though you can't be privy to the PMs his sent to Joe and the mods to get at me and all the stress he put them under, you can still 'feel' his anger in all his subsequent posts about and to me. If you really want to understand just exactly what did transpired and get a look at the real Ant then please expend the time and effort to become knowledgeable about his real motives and read the thread that started it all in Ant's mind... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/16481-holy-cow-did-you-just-see-view-3.html

Yes, he has a weird sense of humor that can be entertaining to certain types of people but in the end I have never been convinced he was a very deep fellow, not in thought nor in character... rather what you see is what you get... a simple man with a lot of hatred for a lot of things. I could only ever perceive a perverse hatred of many things emanating from his style of humor, which basically centered around unique ways of hurling insults... and of course some people do find that stuff funny. It tells me a lot about who those people really are actually. I tired of Ant so long ago that if he ever did manage to transform into a truly caring person I admit I never got the chance to see any of it because I really didn't read much after I'd had my fill of his humor routine of insulting people... I personally found it too repetitive.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Just my two cents, you guys are all wonderful and have learned a lot from...i'm oblivious to negative things  i miss ant's antics and the general's pics though..


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Remember though... no one booted him off this forum. I didn't at anytime ever apply any pressure, even though he was trying to get rid of me (I was sent copies of all his PMs to Joe and the mods). It was his choice alone to leave... it was his idea... it was his last bid to get rid of me... it was his hope that the 'Ant masses' would rise up and attack his mortal enemy Monomer... to intimidate me... ....<yawn> didn't happen.


----------



## StarliteOfMine (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad he didn't run you away... now we can go on and once again talk about the goldens we all came here to talk about. 

Barb


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Let's hope this is the case.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Well for his fans they will get to see him showing someone's ass before they know it.





TheHooch said:


> Let's hope this is the case.


Why so ominous?... what do you know that the rest of us don't?... you cagey fellow, tell us what's going on Hooch... you know you want to.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

LOL Monomer I am just the village idiot I don;t know a thing. I just don;t think Ant is gone anywhere.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> LOL Monomer I am just the village idiot I don;t know a thing. I just don;t think Ant is gone anywhere.


You and me both... 

Actually I can coexist with him on the forum, I've never had a problem and I've never complained... I'm quite capable of defending myself against his crude barbs. In fact I think he should come back to entertain his fans. Its all his choosing.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Like I said somewhere in this thread I agree with him in somethings just not the way it comes across. We had a brief exchange one time about it and we agreed to disagree and never had another problem. So to me I will miss the General but I have spoken more ion this subject than I said I would. I am trying to stay out of this threads but I guess it is like a car wreck on the interstate you turned your head to look every time. LOL


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i will miss ant,he never did reply to anything i said, however i found him to be a hoot and will miss his antics as well as pics of the general.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

monomer said:


> I believe source of much of the latest issues with this forum began with its sudden rapid growth... yes, the CG merger thing was probably the defining moment between a small forum community atmosphere transitioning into large forum confusion. There's nothing wrong with a large forum per se, that's what I've always maintained but it does comes with a price, more CONFUSION... thus problems that are not very evident in a much smaller community. In a small forum everyone reads practically each and every posting, thus issues are discussed by merit and in specific details and not gross 'sound bites' and broad characterizations. In a large forum the majority of threads do not get read and even the 'hot' ones fill so fast to 20+ pages of posts that many do not read every post, yet so many (often newbies who want instant recognition) must have an opinion that they believe everyone should read... that's how so many idiotic statements get made and arguments are never really clear as people try to 'summarize' their feelings about subjects and threads they never actually bothered to finish reading. It drives me nutz as these people look like idiots to anyone who has actually read the pertinent threads and has first-hand knowledge and all the background. THAT was the reason I tried to sum up what the whole GRM issue was all about... because so many who just had to express their opinion had no clue nor inclination to try and find out what was going on. (To become a part of something you must actually put in some effort... taking short cuts only leads to confusion.) This kind of confusion is exactly what allows unsavory types to remain undetected and to even flourish on this forum. Rose did you spend any time reading those two links yet? I really wish you would and THEN tell us your opinion.
> 
> Well, this whole Ant tantrum display and *his choosing to leave the forum so people can ask him to come back is just more of the same stupid nonsense of uninformed people wanting to post opinions without caring to research the whole story.* Ant decided he hated me and dedicated himself to running me off the forum after this one thread where I bruised his ego... it was after this one thread when he began to pursue me at every opportunity. Though you can't be privy to the PMs his sent to Joe and the mods to get at me and all the stress he put them under, you can still 'feel' his anger in all his subsequent posts about and to me. If you really want to understand just exactly what did transpired and get a look at the real Ant then please expend the time and effort to become knowledgeable about his real motives and read the thread that started it all *in Ant's mind*... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/16481-holy-cow-did-you-just-see-view-3.html
> 
> Yes, he has a weird sense of humor that can be entertaining to certain types of people but in the end *I have never been convinced he was a very deep fellow, not in thought nor in character... rather what you see is what you get... a simple man with a lot of hatred for a lot of things. I could only ever perceive a perverse hatred of many things emanating from his style of humor, which basically centered around unique ways of hurling insults...* and of course some people do find that stuff funny. It tells me a lot about who those people really are actually. I tired of Ant so long ago that if he ever did manage to transform into a truly caring person I admit I never got the chance to see any of it because I really didn't read much after I'd had my fill of his humor routine of insulting people... I personally found it too repetitive.


*Well Spoken!*:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I enjoyed Ants sense of humor, but I felt the language and accusations he made at Monomer were unfair and cruel. He obviously felt it was wrong to post information on this forum, information printed in a newspaper for 3 counties to read...that newspaper arrives for free at everyone's doorstep in the tri county area. While I do get that people found it uncomfortable to have a woman who is dealing with a mom with cancer questioned the way she was, if you live in Michigan, if you've been involved with dogs, you know that controversy has surrounded that kennel for years. I was warned two years ago to steer clear of the kennel in question. I didn't need the warnings, I had visited her website and anytime the breeder tells me upfront that there is a problem with GRCA, it is a red flag and I back off.

If this was not a beloved member of this forum, most people wouldn't have cared a bit and would have welcomed discussion. The township considers the kennel a commercial breeding facility, and if you don't mind buying a dog from a commercial breeding facility, go for it. I would not buy from a commercial breeding facility. When a kennel is shunned by breeders in Michigan, you have to wonder where the kennel gets its breeding stock, you have to wonder about the quality of the breeding line and as a person that has been volunteering in rescue for many years now, a breeding line that is not carefully bred is unnacceptable. I've watched the breeder brag about her program and her puppies and I'm sure she is proud and I'm sure she does feel she has a great program. If she has rescued dogs, well good, because when somebody produces large amounts of puppies, they should find a way to give back to the breed and I commend her for that. I know the rumors about this kennel and I'm always afraid to say anything on this board for fear of retribution. I was right to be afraid because I see what happened to Monomer. 

Whenever a breeder is not allowed in the GRCA or the AKC it is a red flag. If breeding ethics isn't a topic for a golden retriever board, I don't know what is. If somebody is bragging about their breeding facility on this list and people have heard otherwise, not just once but for YEARS, then the breeder should understand why those people would have questions. The wrath that has been directed at Monomer...I'm so disgusted with that. Just because healthy goldens and ethical breeding doesn't matter to you, it doesn't mean it should not matter to him. It should matter to all of us.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

monomer said:


> I believe source of much of the latest issues with this forum began with its sudden rapid growth... yes, the CG merger thing was probably the defining moment between a small forum community atmosphere transitioning into large forum confusion. There's nothing wrong with a large forum per se, that's what I've always maintained but it does comes with a price, more CONFUSION... thus problems that are not very evident in a much smaller community. In a small forum everyone reads practically each and every posting, thus issues are discussed by merit and in specific details and not gross 'sound bites' and broad characterizations. In a large forum the majority of threads do not get read and even the 'hot' ones fill so fast to 20+ pages of posts that many do not read every post, yet so many (often newbies who want instant recognition) must have an opinion that they believe everyone should read... that's how so many idiotic statements get made and arguments are never really clear as people try to 'summarize' their feelings about subjects and threads they never actually bothered to finish reading. It drives me nutz as these people look like idiots to anyone who has actually read the pertinent threads and has first-hand knowledge and all the background. THAT was the reason I tried to sum up what the whole GRM issue was all about... because so many who just had to express their opinion had no clue nor inclination to try and find out what was going on. (To become a part of something you must actually put in some effort... taking short cuts only leads to confusion.) This kind of confusion is exactly what allows unsavory types to remain undetected and to even flourish on this forum. Rose did you spend any time reading those two links yet? I really wish you would and THEN tell us your opinion.
> 
> Well, this whole Ant tantrum display and his choosing to leave the forum so people can ask him to come back is just more of the same stupid nonsense of uninformed people wanting to post opinions without caring to research the whole story. Ant decided he hated me and dedicated himself to running me off the forum after this one thread where I bruised his ego... it was after this one thread when he began to pursue me at every opportunity. Though you can't be privy to the PMs his sent to Joe and the mods to get at me and all the stress he put them under, you can still 'feel' his anger in all his subsequent posts about and to me. If you really want to understand just exactly what did transpired and get a look at the real Ant then please expend the time and effort to become knowledgeable about his real motives and read the thread that started it all in Ant's mind... http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/16481-holy-cow-did-you-just-see-view-3.html
> 
> Yes, he has a weird sense of humor that can be entertaining to certain types of people but in the end I have never been convinced he was a very deep fellow, not in thought nor in character... rather what you see is what you get... a simple man with a lot of hatred for a lot of things. I could only ever perceive a perverse hatred of many things emanating from his style of humor, which basically centered around unique ways of hurling insults... and of course some people do find that stuff funny. It tells me a lot about who those people really are actually. I tired of Ant so long ago that if he ever did manage to transform into a truly caring person I admit I never got the chance to see any of it because I really didn't read much after I'd had my fill of his humor routine of insulting people... I personally found it too repetitive.


OH CRAP, I just saw that I started that thread......sorry MONOMER.....

oooh, does that mean I'm in the mix with all this controversy....WOOHOO...LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Phoebe said:


> I enjoyed Ants sense of humor, but I felt the language and accusations he made at Monomer were unfair and cruel. He obviously felt it was wrong to post information on this forum, information printed in a newspaper for 3 counties to read...that newspaper arrives for free at everyone's doorstep in the tri county area. While I do get that people found it uncomfortable to have a woman who is dealing with a mom with cancer questioned the way she was, if you live in Michigan, if you've been involved with dogs, you know that controversy has surrounded that kennel for years. I was warned two years ago to steer clear of the kennel in question. I didn't need the warnings, I had visited her website and anytime the breeder tells me upfront that there is a problem with GRCA, it is a red flag and I back off.
> 
> If this was not a beloved member of this forum, most people wouldn't have cared a bit and would have welcomed discussion. The township considers the kennel a commercial breeding facility, and if you don't mind buying a dog from a commercial breeding facility, go for it. I would not buy from a commercial breeding facility. When a kennel is shunned by breeders in Michigan, you have to wonder where the kennel gets its breeding stock, you have to wonder about the quality of the breeding line and as a person that has been volunteering in rescue for many years now, a breeding line that is not carefully bred is unnacceptable. I've watched the breeder brag about her program and her puppies and I'm sure she is proud and I'm sure she does feel she has a great program. If she has rescued dogs, well good, because when somebody produces large amounts of puppies, they should find a way to give back to the breed and I commend her for that. I know the rumors about this kennel and I'm always afraid to say anything on this board for fear of retribution. I was right to be afraid because I see what happened to Monomer.
> 
> ...


I can't argue with any of that


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

Phoebe said:


> I enjoyed Ants sense of humor, but I felt the language and accusations he made at Monomer were unfair and cruel. He obviously felt it was wrong to post information on this forum, information printed in a newspaper for 3 counties to read...that newspaper arrives for free at everyone's doorstep in the tri county area. While I do get that people found it uncomfortable to have a woman who is dealing with a mom with cancer questioned the way she was, if you live in Michigan, if you've been involved with dogs, you know that controversy has surrounded that kennel for years. I was warned two years ago to steer clear of the kennel in question. I didn't need the warnings, I had visited her website and anytime the breeder tells me upfront that there is a problem with GRCA, it is a red flag and I back off.
> 
> If this was not a beloved member of this forum, most people wouldn't have cared a bit and would have welcomed discussion. The township considers the kennel a commercial breeding facility, and if you don't mind buying a dog from a commercial breeding facility, go for it. I would not buy from a commercial breeding facility. When a kennel is shunned by breeders in Michigan, you have to wonder where the kennel gets its breeding stock, you have to wonder about the quality of the breeding line and as a person that has been volunteering in rescue for many years now, a breeding line that is not carefully bred is unnacceptable. I've watched the breeder brag about her program and her puppies and I'm sure she is proud and I'm sure she does feel she has a great program. If she has rescued dogs, well good, because when somebody produces large amounts of puppies, they should find a way to give back to the breed and I commend her for that. I know the rumors about this kennel and I'm always afraid to say anything on this board for fear of retribution. I was right to be afraid because I see what happened to Monomer.
> 
> ...


 
:appl::appl::appl::appl:

Well said. Phoebe is not the only one who has heard about the controversy and remained quiet for fear of retribution. 
I live in Michigan and, after losing 2 pups in a years time, I am beginning to know first hand about breeders and their ethical responsibilities and practices . . . . what appears good and acceptable on paper (such as clearances) and websites, is sometimes not the case in reality or behind the scenes.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't "know" Monomer or Ant. I have nothing against either and I'm sure I'd like them both if I could meet them in person. We all have Goldens you know!! All I know of them is through their posts on this forum. I just don't understand why Ant is being taken to task for expressing his opinions. I read through this this one thread that was posted to use as an example and I certainly didn't see Ant doing anything differently than the opposing view. I don't see that it was one-sided at all. There were statements made by BOTH sides that were "a little off". Oh well. That's OK. But to say it's OK for one but not the other is not right. What's good for the goose is good for the gander in my book. I do know that Ant posted some very thoughtful and kind replies to me in the past so I know he has a heart. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Phoebe I think your post was excellent. I agree that any breeding program that is suspect is absolutely appropriate to discuss here. The only reason things got "personal" is because the breeder in question is a member of this board and has consistently promoted her kennel here. I really feel that right or wrong, if you come here and promote your business you are opening yourself up for public scrutiny. If you aren't willing to take the heat, don't put the pot on the stove.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> I don't "know" Monomer or Ant. I have nothing against either and I'm sure I'd like them both if I could meet them in person. We all have Goldens you know!! All I know of them is through their posts on this forum. I just don't understand why Ant is being taken to task for expressing his opinions. I read through this this one thread that was posted to use as an example and I certainly didn't see Ant doing anything differently than the opposing view. I don't see that it was one-sided at all. There were statements made by BOTH sides that were "a little off". Oh well. That's OK. But to say it's OK for one but not the other is not right. What's good for the goose is good for the gander in my book. I do know that Ant posted some very thoughtful and kind replies to me in the past so I know he has a heart. Just my thoughts.


I think you misunderstand the meaning of that thread... It was what set Ant off on his quest to get me silenced and removed from the forum, that is all. I don't attacked him except in my own defense... since that one thread he has always been the aggressor and I just volley back. I didn't post that thread to say either of us were right or wrong only for you to see what it takes to set him off on a personal vendetta against me at all costs. Surely you can see it was all about his ego... I bruised his pride and he could never get past that.


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Phoebe I think your post was excellent. I agree that any breeding program that is suspect is absolutely appropriate to discuss here. The only reason things got "personal" is because the breeder in question is a member of this board and has consistently promoted her kennel here. I really feel that right or wrong, if you come here and promote your business you are opening yourself up for public scrutiny. If you aren't willing to take the heat, don't put the pot on the stove.


 
I agree . . . .in fact, I don't think we have heard the end of this, I just overheard more on this subject at puppy class last week.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

monomer said:


> I didn't post that thread to say either of us were right or wrong only for you to see what it takes to set him off on a personal vendetta against me at all costs. Surely you can see it was all about his ego...


Well that's kinda the part I don't get. I didn't see any kind of "vendetta" really, not in that thread anyway. Just two opposing points of view expressing themselves, sometimes not so nicely. I'm sure I don't know the whole story so I can only comment on what I saw in that thread. Like I said, (or meant to say?) you are both definitely entitled to your opinions and I respect your right have them.:wavey:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Rena450 said:


> I agree . . . .in fact, I don't think we have heard the end of this, I just overheard more on this subject at puppy class last week.


Your puppy class talks about this forum?? LOL.... :doh:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Rena450 said:


> I agree . . . .in fact, I don't think we have heard the end of this, I just overheard more on this subject at puppy class last week.


Now, you can't keep that secret (just kidding). I've said this before, this forum did not start when each of us joined. Monomer has been an advocate for ethical breeding as long as I have been a member here. That is becoming a long time in forum years. He should not have to change his ways because someone who cannot live up to those standards became a member.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Your puppy class talks about this forum?? LOL.... :doh:


Hey, this isn't Vegas...what happens on the Golden Retriever Forum doesn't stay on the Golden Retriever Forum.  

It could be some people in the training class had seen the newspaper article. The Tri County covers a large area, it is delivered for free to everyone. I'm sure more than a few breeders and trainers were talking about that kennel last week. I know I've heard a few discussions from dog people that have nothing to do with this forum. The controversery surrounding this kennel is not new.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> Well that's kinda the part I don't get. I didn't see any kind of "vendetta" really, not in that thread anyway. Just two opposing points of view expressing themselves, sometimes not so nicely. I'm sure I don't know the whole story so I can only comment on what I saw in that thread. Like I said, (or meant to say?) you are both definitely entitled to your opinions and I respect your right have them.:wavey:


If you reread his other post, it says that Ant sent PMs to Joe and other moderators......so i think the "vendetta" happened behind the scenes until now.....


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Rosco's Mom said:


> If you reread his other post, it says that Ant sent PMs to Joe and other moderators......so i think the "vendetta" happened behind the scenes until now.....


Yes, but also in addition, he keeps attacking me in other subsequent threads in which I might post something and he thinks there's an opening... I actually have no problem volleying back retorts to his insults but it really gets tiring because the effect it has is to turn an intelligent discussion into a sophomoric tit-for-tat silliness as I'm sure you definitely saw in that linked thread... then add in the PMs to Joe and the mods and it gets to be a PIA over a number of months. I'm an adult and really don't have the time for such foolishness... I generally play along with his baiting game but soon tire and when I no longer respond is when he begins sending the PMs. I think that qualifies as an obsession or vendetta don't you think, Luvinmygoldens?


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> If you reread his other post, it says that Ant sent PMs to Joe and other moderators......so i think the "vendetta" happened behind the scenes until now.....


Which may be true, but only those who were sent any PMs (or have read them personally) know what the content was. I didn't see them so I have no idea what was really said in them. None of that has anything to do with my take on that particular thread anyway. I'm OK with both guys and wish such bad feelings could somehow be avoided.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

monomer said:


> I think that qualifies as an obsession or vendetta don't you think, Luvinmygoldens?


I'm sorry, don't get me wrong Monomer.I have NO idea what all has transpired between the two of you. I haven't read all the threads the two of you have taken part in so I can't really say what I do or don't think about it or what qualifies as what. I was only commenting on the one thread I DID read and offered a little input, as did many other posters. I'm sorry if you do feel he has some sort of vendetta against you. I'm sure it's not fun. But as for me personally, I'm OK with the guy. He shares a passion of mine. As do you! Don't be mad at me, K?:smooch:


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

monomer said:


> Yes, but also in addition, he keeps attacking me in other subsequent threads in which I might post something and he thinks there's an opening... I actually have no problem volleying back retorts to his insults but it really gets tiring because the effect it has is to turn an intelligent discussion into a sophomoric tit-for-tat silliness as I'm sure you definitely saw in that linked thread... then add in the PMs to Joe and the mods and it gets to be a PIA over a number of months. I'm an adult and really don't have the time for such foolishness... I generally play along with his baiting game but soon tire and when I no longer respond is when he begins sending the PMs. *I think that qualifies as an obsession or vendetta don't you think*, Luvinmygoldens?


Or, just plain out and out childishness! I have seen Ant perform in very childish ways in other threads. If he cannot be center stage then there is posts that spew nastiness! He picks on one person until he tires of that one then goes on to the next. He is very superficial and hateful

Jazzys Mom


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> ...I'm sure it's not fun...


You've said a mouthful there.

This is not about picking sides but more about becoming informed so as to add intelligent comments... you've accomplished that much. I actually don't really get mad at anyone... its more like disappointed or annoyed or exasperated... once you finally do read enough of my postings you will discover this on your own.


----------



## StarliteOfMine (Aug 11, 2007)

I guess I've never seen this side of Ant. I don't form an opinion on anyone unless I know them. However, we can make first impressions by what we say here, but really no one knows any of us unless we have met them --- you can like someone and get along but none of us really know the_ real _side of someone unless you see them first hand. 

Barb


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think PM's can cause a lot of hostility.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I think PM's can cause a lot of hostility.


I think so too. That's why I don't get them or send them.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

monomer said:


> You've said a mouthful there.
> 
> This is not about picking sides but more about becoming informed so as to add intelligent comments... you've accomplished that much. I actually don't really get mad at anyone... its more like disappointed or annoyed or exasperated... once you finally do read enough of my postings you will discover this on your own.


So are we OK?:curtain:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> I think so too. That's why I don't get them or send them.


That's not a bad idea. I believe it is, an option. Hmmm...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

StarliteOfMine said:


> I guess I've never seen this side of Ant. I don't form an opinion on anyone unless I know them. However, we can make first impressions by what we say here, but really no one knows any of us unless we have met them --- you can like someone and get along but none of us really know the_ real _side of someone unless you see them first hand.
> 
> Barb


 
You are absolutely right and I shouldn't have said what I did about Ant. We only know people by the posts they make on the board and its hardly fair to form such a negative opinion from that. I guess I just don't like his hostile, snide answers. Maybe, in person we could be best friends - don't know.:gotme:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Even though I haven't been here long, and really don't know much about what's transpired except for what I've read over the past few months, I think that what's going on here is that there are generally two diametrically opposed thought processes being expressed by two vastly different personality types.

Unfortunately, because of the personality and speech pattern differences, one appears to be more "politically correct" in all that's said and done, while the other appears to express himself in what many feel to be "crude" or obnoxious statements.

That all may be so.....on the surface. But just because they don't have the same method of communication, I still see a lot of the same behaviors.

Each has their agenda.......each follows it with conviction......each lets it be known to the world......and each has their following.

This is just like politics folks!! :lol: However, we don't get to vote one in and one out here. We just get to watch the fireworks, from our separate sides of the chasm that's been created.

Some of us would rather sit back, not take sides, and just enjoy what everyone has to offer......no matter how it's stated.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Don't Do What Donny Don't Does!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> That's not a bad idea. I believe it is, an option. Hmmm...


There's also a lot of positive uses for PMs, too. Just one example of a need for PMs is our Secret Santa. Wouldn't be very secret if we passed out names in the open forum.

If we were to disable PMs, those same negative conversations would just move to the chatroom, Messenger, e-mail and telephones. It's not the PM system causing problems....


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

StarliteOfMine said:


> I guess I've never seen this side of Ant. I don't form an opinion on anyone unless I know them. However, we can make first impressions by what we say here, but really no one knows any of us unless we have met them --- you can like someone and get along but none of us really know the_ real _side of someone unless you see them first hand.
> 
> Barb


Only partially correct I believe... do you 'really get to know' everyone you've met in person? My experience says definitely not... not even close. What allows you to 'really know' who someone is only happens when you observe how that person responds in various situations (on a forum or in 'real life')... especially under stressful conditions and situations in which values and character are brought center-stage. People can say anything they like (and often do) when nothing is at stake but when the chips are down, well that can be quite another story. Example: Anyone can claim to love Goldens and be horrified by stories of abuse and wax emotionally about their devotion to the breed but when it actually comes to making a stand and putting out unpopular information, information you know will reduce the misery of Goldens and owners alike and speaking out at the risk of your own peril THAT IS THE TIME WHEN YOU GET TO REALLY KNOW A PERSON'S CHARACTER... not after the facts when its safe to do so or just going along with what's currently popular or trying to claim neutrality. Ant could not see past his own hurt pride and the anger he felt toward me and decided to back someone who was proved to have bred many litters from dysplastic parents and then lied about it on the K9data database. That to me says lots about his character and none of it good.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> It's not the PM system causing problems....


Sounds kinda like what the NRA says......"It's not guns that cause problems....." 

I have mixed emotions about that. The statement is partially correct. Kinda like the chicken or the egg...which came first?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Guns don't kill people. People with guns kill people....  Oh, and the egg came first...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ardeagold said:


> Sounds kinda like what the NRA says......"It's not guns that cause problems....."


I guess that can be a decent point...but I have hard time believing that those same people sending nasty PMs now aren't also sending e-mails, chatting on AIM, calling each other, etc. They don't need a Private Messaging system for that.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Ardeagold said:


> Even though I haven't been here long, and really don't know much about what's transpired except for what I've read over the past few months, I think that what's going on here is that there are generally two diametrically opposed thought processes being expressed by two vastly different personality types.
> 
> Unfortunately, because of the personality and speech pattern differences, one appears to be more "politically correct" in all that's said and done, while the other appears to express himself in what many feel to be "crude" or obnoxious statements.
> 
> ...


Yes, except you entirely miss the fact that I do NOT attack Ant but merely respond to his insults and then try to ignore him...yet he follows me around to continue doing this. Maybe some day you to will acquire just such a pest and then I hope you are an honest enough person to return and modify your views here. Yes, it is easy to talk when its not you being annoyed for 4 months.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Guns don't kill people. People with guns kill people....


And people who gossip only gossip through PMs?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Very true Rick! But......just an honest, curious question here.......

IF you find that the PM system is being abused here, do you shut it down for the offenders?

Let 'em talk.....wherever they want to, but at least that way you're not turning a blind eye to the problem, and you're keeping the forum "fair and balanced" :lol:



> Guns don't kill people. People with guns kill people.... Oh, and the egg came first...


Then I think we need MORE guns to defend ourselves from the people out there who already have them. Everyone needs a holster and six shooter.......but I want a bazooka! :lol:


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Yes, except you entirely miss the fact that I do NOT attack Ant but merely respond to his insults and then try to ignore him...yet he follows me around to continue doing this. Maybe some day you to will acquire just such a pest and then I hope you are an honest enough person to return and modify your views here. Yes, it is easy to talk when its not you being annoyed for 4 months.


I just want to say that I understand how difficult it is when you're trying to make a very important point and someone keeps "at you" about it. Not fun, but expected, IMO.

No....I've never been annoyed for months on end by anyone. I don't recall anyone ever impacting my "psyche" enough to allow them to annoy me for that long.

I've been on various forums for years and years. I know that not everyone always gets along. I've had my fair share of disagreements with one member or another....and some are just annoying as all get out to me. 

But, I don't want to get into a never-ending running "forum war" with one individual. It's not at all productive, IMO, for either party. And it certainly doesn't "fix" anything. It can get to the point where nobody's right and everybody's wrong.

So.....I eventually just let it lie. Back out, back down.....get out any way I can....gracefully or not! 

Of course, that's just my opinion.......and my way of handling it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> And people who gossip only gossip through PMs?


I dunno I rarely get PMs but I can guarentee you theres tons of other people on here that do it more than I ever have or will 

I'm not on this site or the computer as much as you guys might think.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

AndreaGold... (GL84 you got stuck in the middle)

I have backed out and ignored him, that tactic just drove him ballistic... please just read the most recent threads... backing down from Ant would have required I stop posting the facts about GRM. [His PMs to the mods and Joe was that I be made to shut-up (his words not mine)]. What the hell kinda choice is that? I'm getting the distinct feeling here that you didn't actually read those threads where he attacks me. Thus the confusion factor on this forum yet again becomes the problem.

BTW, I was cyberstalked a few years ago and I'll tell you... I don't spook easily but it sure was no picnic.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Right now, I've got over 2300 PMs in my inbox. Subjects vary...but they include questions about the photo contests, Secret Santa information (names, addresses....stuff people wouldn't want posted publically), warnings that a new member is spamming the forum, complaints about foul language.... Friendly hellos from friends. New members calling me a "poor moderator...F!"

We have many members who don't post publically, but will still PM someone an answer to a question. 

Is it abused? YES! I'm sure it is. But is it the source of our evil? No. It's not the PMs that cause problems. It's the people sending those PMs.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

A lot of my PMs are genuine conversation. Naturally people are gonna talk about others, that happens no matter where you go. Especially at my work, EVERYBODY comes to me and I'm always stuck in the middle. I don't know why everyone feels they have to come to me. (Probably because I take it all in and that's it).

I couldn't imagine the turmoil I could create if I just opened up about what everyone says to me, but I'm the kind of person who generally keeps secrets, though admittedly I have slipped up in the past, but is that not what makes us humans? Making mistakes. I've always apologized for things I've done and owned up to them.

I know I've damaged my reputation, but I moved on and still continue to post on here when I can, though it seems with work and volunteer work and spending time with Tucker, I just don't simply have the time.

Purplemonkeydishwasher! ---- sorry I sounded too adult I had to say something to bring my intellegance down a notch


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Monomor......I have no doubt that he has attacked you. I did read some of the threads. Not all, I'm sure. I read the GRM thread(s) - each and every post. And I read the Rosie thread...each and every post.

But, I've also seen that many here agree with him. Many here agree with you. Many, no doubt, agree with one or the other of you.....silently (which can be a wise choice in these situations).

Some people didn't get "openly" involved in the discussion about GRM, however, it doesn't mean they haven't taken note of it. Many will reach their own conclusions quietly, behind the scenes, and act upon them in a manner that's appropriate for them, either now or in the future.

I thought the purpose of your GRM thread was for information purposes to the board. It definitely served it's purpose and I, for one, feel that it was an important message to get out. 

Judging the situation, however, will be left to the courts. Most of us here "don't have a horse in that race".

As far as the Rosie thread.......well.....I for one didn't get involved because I somewhat agree with BOTH of you. I'm a Moderate. Extreme right wingers and left wingers just annoy the heck out of me. So I just keep quiet, and deal with my own political views at a more grass-roots level, where I can do some good...maybe.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Very good post AG I identify with it alot. As far Pms I usually PM Rick jokes I can;t share on the board. ROFL WHich reminds me I have one for ou tonght RIck. LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Purplemonkeydishwasher! ---- sorry I sounded too adult I had to say something to bring my intellegance down a notch


Zack and Cody...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Zack and Cody...


*cough*barbarawalters*cough*


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> *I*
> *I'm not on this site or the computer as much as you guys might think.*


 
I'm calling shenanegans on this one!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Very good post AG I identify with it alot. As far Pms I usually PM Rick jokes I can;t share on the board. ROFL WHich reminds me I have one for ou tonght RIck. LOL


Oh yeah....I forgot jokes....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AndyFarmer said:


> I'm calling shenanegans on this one!!!


No kidding....that's almost like saying Hooch and I visit the forum "occasionally."


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> I just want to say that I understand how difficult it is when you're trying to make a very important point and someone keeps "at you" about it. Not fun, but expected, IMO.
> 
> No....I've never been annoyed for months on end by anyone. I don't recall anyone ever impacting my "psyche" enough to allow them to annoy me for that long.
> 
> ...


Wish some others would take your approach.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> No kidding....that's almost like saying Hooch and I visit the forum "occasionally."


I'm out of the house 8 hours a day, and on my days off I go out for a few hours... Do the math, there's no possible way I could be on here that much 


Why do you think people keep passing my post counts  Vern will pass me next.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> No kidding....that's almost like saying Hooch and I visit the forum "occasionally."


 
LOL!
Yeah, isn't she in the top 5-10 posters in the 'contest'??? which means...she's on ALOT!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nope, I'm not even in the Top 10. So no, I don't post that much.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

uh huh...You've started like three threads alone today and are posting in ALL of them!!!

Posts: 5,349 ?????


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

BeauShel
AquaClaraCanines
TheHooch
Kimm
Bailey & Bentley 

There's the most recent Top 5.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> BeauShel
> AquaClaraCanines
> TheHooch
> Kimm
> ...


 :uhoh: I don't want a prize...Okay...I don't even want Christmas gifts. I didn't even want Birthday gifts for my 50th!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I'm out of the house 8 hours a day, and on my days off I go out for a few hours... Do the math, there's no possible way I could be on here that much


That's no joke.

I'm gone to work for 10 1/2 hours everyday, have a sick wife at home along with 2 dogs, who get a 2 mile walk up and down the hills every night when I hit the door. Then it's dinner, clean up, feed the dogs, house stuff and maybe a little recliner time before bed. Then after 6 hours of sleep, I get up and do it again.

I post a little while at work, if I have time, but that isn't the norm. I don't know how some do it. I like this place but my life keeps me busy.......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

McSwede said:


> That's no joke.
> 
> I'm gone to work for 10 1/2 hours everyday, have a sick wife at home along with 2 dogs, who get a 2 mile walk up and down the hills every night when I hit the door. Then it's dinner, clean up, feed the dogs, house stuff and maybe a little recliner time before bed. Then after 6 hours of sleep, I get up and do it again.
> 
> I post a little while at work, if I have time, but that isn't the norm. I don't know how some do it. I like this place but my life keeps me busy.......


Well at least you have a computer at work : There's no computers in my line of work... just coffee makers and ovens LOL.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> And people who gossip only gossip through PMs?


If you don't share your private information with people and disable the PM option, people would have to tell you off publicly or not at all. :curtain:

Oh, I work part-time...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> BeauShel
> AquaClaraCanines
> TheHooch
> Kimm
> ...


And I guess it goes like this, in order:

Bailey & Bentley
Hooch
ACC
Kimm
BeauShel

And GL84 would definitely be top 10.....


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

_Unfortunately, because of the personality and speech pattern differences, one appears to be more "politically correct" in all that's said and done, while the other appears to express himself in what many feel to be "crude" or obnoxious statements._

_That all may be so.....on the surface. But just because they don't have the same method of communication, I still see a lot of the same behaviors._

_Each has their agenda.......each follows it with conviction......each lets it be known to the world......and each has their following._

_This is just like politics folks!! :lol: However, we don't get to vote one in and one out here. We just get to watch the fireworks, from our separate sides of the chasm that's been created._

*What ever happened to civility??? Why would anyone want to be the recipient of crude language and nastiness?? I don't get it.*

*We may all have agendas. But whether it's politics or a forum, not all of us have hurting or offending someone as part of our agendas. Therein lies a HUGE difference*.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I post quite a bit but I'm new here. I work from home on my computer so I always have this website up...then when I'm done working I wonder what' happening on here and come back...lolol.
I haven't kept up to date on this whole thread so if this is totally off the wall just ignore me!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> What ever happened to civility??? Why would anyone want to be the recipient of crude language and nastiness?? I don't get it.


Harsh meaning can be hidden in very civil words, but the result is the same. If you've ever visited "The South", you'll know what I mean. They're masters at it.



> Therein lies a HUGE difference.


I'm sorry, you lost me. A huge difference between...........???


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Phoebe I think your post was excellent. I agree that any breeding program that is suspect is absolutely appropriate to discuss here. The only reason things got "personal" is because the breeder in question is a member of this board and has consistently promoted her kennel here. I really feel that right or wrong, if you come here and promote your business you are opening yourself up for public scrutiny. If you aren't willing to take the heat, don't put the pot on the stove.


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I work, go to school, have a 'sick wife' and four dogs, but this is my "me" time or "down time" along with a few other forums and it's relaxing for me  I don't watch TV so...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

(well I watch ONE show... LOL on DVD)


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Unethical/dishonest breeding of golden retrievers, or any breed, is *DESPICABLE*. That's where this all started, when Monomer brought GRM out into the open.

Why would we want Ant to come back if he doesn't care about that?? Who cares how funny he is if his personal issues with other members clouds his ability to be protective of the golden retriever breed!! I am completely and utterly *PUT OFF* by his reaction to Monomer. 

I'm not going to miss him -- I am genuinely disappointed in him.

And still, I have this ringing in my ears what some members have said ... what business is it of ours what GRM is doing. Nothing I have ever heard on any golden retriever forum before has shocked and hurt me more than these words.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Agreed, and I got so much heat for just asking politely worded questions and caring about our breed. Didn't realize that was a crime...


----------



## StarliteOfMine (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, I do several different things --- take care of 3 kids at home --- 2 in college locally, and 1 in 6th grade. I have 2 grandchildren too,that take up a lot of my time, I run an official website, and fan club for an actor, I am also taking care of my husband who has been sick and I do daycare as well --- so I don't have much time to be on here either and when I am ... it's my "me" time and I rather enjoy it! I do go out occasionally too so my posts aren't that many either. 

But anyways, I just think that we have personality conflicts on here (also people set in their ways ) as far as what one can take from people and truthfully it would be a boring world if we were all the same! 

Barb


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes it would Barb (be boring if we were all the same). BTW I am so glad your Starlite is doing well. As is mine


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Ardeagold said:


> Monomor......I have no doubt that he has attacked you. I did read some of the threads. Not all, I'm sure. I read the GRM thread(s) - each and every post. And I read the Rosie thread...each and every post.
> 
> But, I've also seen that many here agree with him. Many here agree with you. Many, no doubt, agree with one or the other of you.....silently (which can be a wise choice in these situations).
> 
> ...


People can argue about the Iraq war and that is actually a good healthy thing if kept on an intelligent level but when something or someone threatens our breed, I think all pettiness should be immediately set aside and everyone work to uncover the truth and help our Goldens.

Aside from that I do like what you have written... should we stop while we're ahead? Actually, to tell you the truth, I'm ready to move on as Ant just isn't that important to me. I was more concerned about the welfare of Goldens and that everyone be made aware... I believe its "Mission Accomplished"... (okay, so that was one little last dig at Bush's Iraq War, sorry I just couldn't help myself).


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Well....due to popular demand, we're gonna lock this one up...

By popular demand, I mean more people have asked that it be closed than asked that it stay open....


----------

